
Ask HN: How to kickstart an online freelancing career without having contacts - evrimfeyyaz
As far as I can tell, most people get started with online freelancing either by signing their previous employers or getting paid horribly on websites like Upwork until they build a reputation.<p>If I were a web designer, I could put up a design portfolio on a site like Dribbble, directly contact companies that could use a new logo or a website, or even try a website like 99designs in the beginning.<p>If you are a software developer, is there any straightforward way of finding online software development jobs? I’m interested in finding gigs that are relatively complex, and not just setting up a Wordpress website for a business (although obviously there is nothing wrong with doing that, it’s just not what I’m looking for).<p>Edit: I completely agree with everyone recommending networking locally, but there isn&#x27;t a very vibrant tech ecosystem where I&#x27;m currently residing in, and I am planning on moving out soon.<p>Moving out will take six months to a year though, and I wonder if there is anyone who kickstarted a career strictly online, while I completely understand and agree that it is not the ideal way to do it.
======
davismwfl
You have to network. The easiest way to start is finding stuff that is fairly
local to you, and then build out a portfolio and get recommendations. It
always boils down to connections to people.

If you are in the U.S. it is not possible to make a living wage on Upwork or
similar, so you need to network to find your first gigs. And even after that,
the more you network the better as it will only build up the network of
contacts.

What most freelancers fail to realize is that freelancing is selling yourself
as a product, and the only way to sell is to be verbally talking with humans,
not just sending emails/sms etc. What I have seen most new freelancers do is
exactly what you describe, they get a gig with their last employer or maybe a
couple of employers back but than they fail once that contract is over because
they never networked. The lucky ones get a recommendation or keep getting work
from their old employer, but to me that isn't freelancing, that is being an
employee with no benefits and usually it isn't a great deal for you if you do
the complete math.

The rule is you should be lining up your next contract while you are working
your current one, always be networking, always be finding the next gig before
you need it. I used to keep them 2-3 deep so I would always have work,
otherwise you wind up in a feast/famine mode. For the initial stages it will
be feast/famine so learn to live on way less than you are taking in and you
will be fine. This works whether it is just you or you have a team. But the
key is not to get into feast/famine long term, otherwise it is a very hard
life.

~~~
evrimfeyyaz
Thanks a lot, what you're saying makes a lot of sense, and I completely agree
with all of it.

I added a note to my question, but basically the situation I'm in is that I am
currently living in a country where there isn't that much technology being
produced, and I am in the process of moving out.

What I'm wondering is if it's possible to start a freelancing career strictly
online, although I know it's definitely not the ideal way to do it.

~~~
davismwfl
I get it. I live in the U.S. but in a more rural community on the east coast,
and even to find a tech company is at least an hour away. So I didn't have an
easy way to network within a tech focused community either at first, but I
would make the drive/flight to the larger cities to do that.

However, what I found was that there were still a ton of companies doing
things I never imagined near me. They weren't name brand tech companies, or
even tech companies but because of the nature of software/hardware it was easy
to find people who needed more than a website designed. Also, networking
locally led me to other contacts people had out of the area that were more the
type of work I ideally wanted.

My point being, don't discount your local area even if it is more rural or not
"techy", you would be amazed at the contacts people have that are a good way
to get started.

As far as doing it solely online, it isn't impossible, but it is a major
disadvantage and requires a larger effort. Being in a niche area of tech would
help, being known for something would be best, if you have neither than I'd
suggest you start with building your brand (you). e.g. start a blog (or be
super active online in places), gain some credibility while you have a job
than use that to help you find opportunities. This is a slower process, but if
you combine it with networking locally you might be able to find decent work
in a reasonable time.

Also, depending on your Country and cost of living, you might be able to use
Upwork or similar sites to gain some experience doing independent projects and
a fair wage for you. In the U.S. freelancers cannot compete with the low cost
of living in other Countries that lets developers bid such low amounts for
work on those sites, but for you it might work out.

~~~
evrimfeyyaz
Thanks a lot, I really appreciate all the tips. I'll look more into finding
clients locally, that seems like the best option now.

------
czbond
For complex positions, go to local meetups. Just talk to people about what
they do, and what they're doing. Just tell them you're "in technology" to be
vague at first, and avoid any spin on their part. Ask every contact if they
know of people doing complex software in the area. You could also cold email
recruiters.

~~~
evrimfeyyaz
Thanks a lot. Going to local meetups is definitely a great idea, but there
isn't that much happening in terms of tech where I'm currently living in.

I was wondering if I could get started with freelancing online while moving
out of where I'm currently living in.

